# Bhai Gurdas



## Sardara123 (Jan 15, 2008)

inrml nIr suhwvxw suBr srvr kvl Pulµdy]
rUp AnUp srUp Aiq gMDsugMD hoie mhkMdy]
Bvrw vwsw mMJ vx KojihM eyko Koj lhMdy]
loB luBq mkrMd rs dUr idsMqr Awie imlµdy]
sUrj sgn audoq hoie srvr kvl iDAwn DrMdy]
ffU ickV vws hY kvl is\wn n mwx skMdy]
swD sMgq gur Sbd sux gur aupdyS rihq n rhMdy]
msqk Bwg ijnHW dy mMdy ]ò]




It is a pond full of pure and fine water wherein the lotuses blossom.
Lotuses are of beautiful form and they make the environment fragrant.
Black bees live in bamboo forest but they somehow search and get the lotus.
With the sunrise, they come attracted from far and wide and meet the lotus.
With the sunrise, the lotuses of the pond also turn their faces toward the sun.
Frog lives in the nearby mire close to the lotus but not understanding the real delight it cannot enjoy like lotus.
The same is with those unfortunate persons who listening to the teachings of the Guru in the holy congregation but they do not adopt them.
They are most unfortunate in life like the frogs.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 15, 2008)

I have loved this one. It is one of the most beautiful paurees in all of Bhai Gurdas -- and it tells the Story, teaches the Truth, in a startling and simple way. How could anyone not learn from this?


----------

